# land slides in bisenti area



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

urgent do you have a holiday home near bisenti area in abruzzo ,. or know of some one who does , its a disaster area at the moment with lots of landslides , houses beeing evacuated as they are sliding away as are a lot of roads , there is no water as pipes are brocken lots of people are with out electric they are even using helicopters to get people out 
if you have a house please ring your comune or try and get in toch with freinds out there to make sure they are all right you can catch up with the news here il centro news paper have a web site serch though google you will find lots of sites 
its a disaster of great seriusness please check it out


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

I live 1km from bisenti and the roads have all been cleared and the services re connected so the worst of the situation has been resolved. however there are some small villages that have had major problems but it is not so widespread as reported. must give great praise to the service people i.e. electricity gas water telephone etc., they were very prompt in getting things back to normal and the roads were cleared within days too.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

i wish this was true for the area there are still 75000 people without water there in that part of abruzzo lots of houses slid away i have a freind near bisenty who has posred photos of the road leeding to his house compleatly blocked by tons of mud its a disaster area and i repeate if you have a holliday house in the bisenti CMR area ring your comune or check ou this link meteoweb.eu
or il centro news paper web for the pescara area allso anothe pearson i now out the english has lost his house to frana


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

pudd 2 said:


> i wish this was true for the area there are still 75000 people without water there in that part of abruzzo lots of houses slid away i have a freind near bisenty who has posred photos of the road leeding to his house compleatly blocked by tons of mud its a disaster area and i repeate if you have a holliday house in the bisenti CMR area ring your comune or check ou this link meteoweb.eu
> or il centro news paper web for the pescara area allso anothe pearson i now out the english has lost his house to frana


i'm just reporting what is happening in my area I can't speak for others experience


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

this area has today been declareda national disaster area and any body with a house in the area have been told by the comune to get their claim for damages in soon , there is allso reports suprise suprise the italian insurane companys are not paying out as its a act of god how the english insurance companys who insure holidy homes will act nobody knows i spoke tpo a freind in bisenty today who said its a war zone my thoughts go out to those poor people


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

sorry to say its getting worse just had a mesage from a freind whoes house is now cracking and they hope tey wont have to be evoaquated the italia press is down sizing this and only report some of the damage and the insurance companys english and italian are trying to wrigle out no suprise there i just feel so thank full to franco who when hearing i was a carpenter showed us in pretoro but for the graise of god go i feel sorter bad as we have no damage here and feel for the poor people in the area of bisenti cmr apinion the list goes on les hope the rain stops soon


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

i would like to report its getting better in the area but after more heavy rain its getting worse 
lots more people have lost there houses some english some italian and somone i know is about to be evaqueted any day now some are still without water or telephone 

So if you know any body out that way try and get in touch to see how they are 
thank god the weather forcast is getting better and things will slowly get better for them


----------

